# Kürten-hoch&runter,kreuz&quer



## BoosBiker (16. Juli 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen bei
 Kürten-hoch&runter,kreuz&quer!







Ich freue mich über jeden Besucher


​




​




​




​




​




Man kann auch in Kürten schöne Touren mit Trails fahren.Alle Neugierigen dürfen sich hier kostenlos melden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Chris​


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Juli 2013)

Da meine Freundin ihr Pferd in kürten stehen hat, könnte ich ja mal, wenn sie am Stall ist, mein Bike mal mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Righty (17. Juli 2013)

Ich bin neugierig, kann aber frühestens am Sonntag Nachmittag wieder fahren.
Deine Bilder machen Lust auf mehr 

Grüße aus Lohmar,
Righty


----------



## Hortensie (17. Juli 2013)

ja sehr schön 
da werden wir bestimmt mal fahren!

Schöne Grüße
von Tanja


----------



## BoosBiker (17. Juli 2013)

Schade,schade,zur Zeit kann ich nur Wanderungen in Kürten anbieten.Fahrrad kaputt,Riß im Rahmen.

Nach Regen kommt Sonnenschein und ein neuer Rahmen.

Chris


----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. Juli 2013)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Schade,schade,zur Zeit kann ich nur Wanderungen in Kürten anbieten.Fahrrad kaputt,Riß im Rahmen.
> 
> Nach Regen kommt Sonnenschein und ein neuer Rahmen.
> 
> Chris



Dann wünsche ich Dir mal, dass der Rahmen schnell wieder ganz wird (bei mir waren 2Rahmen in 3Wochen kaputt)

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## BoosBiker (13. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14184


----------



## Hortensie (13. August 2013)

Hallo Chris,
bei mir ist heute wieder beachvolleyball - daher wird es heute bei mir nichts. 
ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Toure

lg von Tanja


----------



## Hortensie (13. August 2013)

Hallo Chris,
bei mir ist heute wieder beachvolleyball - daher wird es heute bei mir nichts. 
ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Toure

lg von Tanja


----------



## BoosBiker (13. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14240


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2013)

Solche Arbeitszeiten möchte ich auch gerne haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (16. August 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14272


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. September 2013)

Hi,

ich habe vor nächste Woche irgendwann Kürten was zu erkunden. Wäre cool wenn jemand für mich ein paar Touren hätte. Am besten eine die am Reitstall Hauserhof vorbeikommt oder nicht weit weg von diesem ist.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## BoosBiker (5. September 2013)

Ich kann dir gerne helfen,in der nähe vom Hauserhof gibt es schöne Trails.Nächste Woche kann ich nur Abends ab 17 oder 18Uhr.Wenn du ein Navi hast, kann ich dir Touren schicken.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. September 2013)

Ja ein Navi habe ich.
Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau wann ich da sein werde, wird eher spontan sein. Wenn es aber so um die 17 Uhr ist werde ich es dich wissen lassen


----------



## BoosBiker (1. Oktober 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13629


----------



## BoosBiker (28. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14240


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (13. Dezember 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14184


----------



## jokomen (13. Dezember 2013)

Mensch Chris, da werde ich glatt neidisch. Bei den Uhrzeiten zu fahren.... Ich werde heute nicht vor 18 Uhr zu Hause sein :-( Viel Spaß im Hellen und in der Sonne !


----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14184


----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=147


----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14184


----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14184


----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14184


----------



## jokomen (6. April 2014)

Jomei, wieso kommen mir einige Textpassagen Deiner Ausschreibung nur so bekannt vor ??? 

Das muss ich doch glatt mal mitfahren, dass kann ja dann nur eine gute Runde werden !  Aber in Kürten ist auch son schreibfaules Bikervolk unterwegs , keiner schreibt hier im Thread rein, dass sollte sich auch mal ändern !   Mitfahren und ne tolle Tour wollen se alle, aber ne Rückmeldung kommt äußerst selten.


----------



## BoosBiker (6. April 2014)

Jürgen , da hast du vollkommen recht. Ich sitze lieber auf dem Rad als am Computer.
Ich werde mich bessern.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## PoliceCar (6. April 2014)

jokomen schrieb:


> ... *Mitfahren und ne tolle Tour wollen se alle*, aber ne Rückmeldung kommt äußerst selten.



Ein ganz wichtiger Grund _(abgesehen von weiteren forenkonzeptionellen Gründen)_, weshalb ich hier keine Touren mehr anbiete ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (6. April 2014)

Wer will auch gerne mit einem Polizeiauto durch die Gegend fahren. 

Hey, das war ja mal eine ausgesprochen kurzweilige Runde  mit dem Kürtener Guide und Schleifenweltmeister  Chris :





Auf der Runde war alles dabei! Tolle Trails in allen Varianten, die km waren gut angepasst, die Höhenmeter im 4-stelligen Bereich, super Mitfahrer + innen. Wir haben geschwitzt, ein bißchen Blut war auch dabei, haben Tränen gelacht, eine tolle Pause mit leckeren Kuchen gehabt, es wurden einige völlig harmlose Bodenproben entnommen  und ein kleiner Gartenzwerg  war für die Panne zuständig. Die mitfahrenden Amazonen haben einige Männer ganz schön ins schwitzen gebracht, mit der Leistung, die diese in den Pedalen pumpen konnten.  Unser Winterpokalchamp und die zwei Nümbrechter Gäste haben bei der Pause keine Lust mehr gehabt und unser rasender WDR-Reporter musste heute noch auf >100km kommen. So sah es dann am Schluß aus. Alle noch gut drauf und bereit für weitere Schandtaten.


----------



## RadTed (6. April 2014)

Top geführte Runde mehr davon
Für Delling war leider kein Zeit-Budget über Waffeln gab es aber auch bei der Familie


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. April 2014)

Hallo Chris,

sehr, sehr feine Runde und nette Flowtrails!!!
Nur die Berge hoch haben mir heute nicht ganz so viel Spaß gemacht wie sonst

Wir kommen gerne wieder
Bis bald
Annette


----------



## ..das nashorn (6. April 2014)

...für Chris!
Super Tour heut!
Hat mir extrem gut gefallen und komme bestimmt auch nochmal nach Kürten.
Wir haben heut alles richtig gemacht

Bis bald
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## PoliceCar (6. April 2014)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wer will auch gerne mit einem Polizeiauto durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## mattin (6. April 2014)

Angekündigt waren: Strassen und Wege nach oben, Trails nach unten, kleine Pausen, eine Café-Rast "In der Delling", langsames Tempo, mittlere Schwierigkeit und gute Laune – Geboten wurden: Strassen und Wege nach oben, tolle Trails nach unten, schöne kleine Pausen, eine leckere Kuchen & Malzdoping-Rast im Café "In der Delling", angenehmes Tempo, eine knifflige, aber gut fahrbare Strecke, beste Laune – was will man mehr? Dankeschön, Chris!

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/56184

Herzliche Grüße, mattin


----------



## KasparZimmer (7. April 2014)

Hallo Chris,

ja die Tour hatte wirklich einen hohen Spaßfaktor, wie die anderen schon treffend geschrieben haben. Darüber hinaus gab es ja auch noch Erdbeerkuchen...

Es war eine sehr schöne Sonntagstour in netter Umgebung und mit lustigen Gleichgesinnten.

Vielen Dank dafür.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## BoosBiker (7. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Mitfahrer(weiblich und männlich),ihr seid am Sonntag alle super,klasse mitgefahren.

Hier noch eine "kleine" Erklärung für meine Energie und Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn Mann aus den Fängen dieser Frau kommt wird ganz viel Energie frei,der Bewegungsdrang ist etwas größer als normal,das Atemvolumen ist plötzlich riesig und Mann freut sich über die freie Sicht und jede Landschaft wird dann total schön!
Gruß
Chris


----------



## KasparZimmer (7. April 2014)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitfahrer(weiblich und männlich),ihr seid am Sonntag alle super,klasse mitgefahren.
> 
> Hier noch eine "kleine" Erklärung für meine Energie und Geschwindigkeit.
> Wenn Mann aus den Fängen dieser Frau kommt wird ganz viel Energie frei,der Bewegungsdrang ist etwas größer als normal,das Atemvolumen ist plötzlich riesig und Mann freut sich über die freie Sicht und jede Landschaft wird dann total schön!
> ...


Das erklärt so einiges...

Man ist geneigt, sich ein wenig Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2014)

@BoosBiker: Chris - schicke Bettwäschengarnitur!
@mattin: Golden Malz - nicht auffe Liste verbotener Zunahmen?
@PoliceCar: Danke für's Rausholen ausse Versenkung! Ein Bullenauto, ein Bullengetriebe....Da war mers ja noch Jugendlicher...


----------



## Gartenzwerg (8. April 2014)

Hallo Chris,

wollte mich noch für die klasse Tour bedanken.Schöne Wege und super nette Mitfahrer.
Komme sehr gerne wieder mit.
Beim nächsten mal sorge ich auch nicht für die Pannenpause!Die gebrochene Sattelstütze ist ausgetauscht.
Bis bald
Jörg


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. April 2014)

BoosBiker schrieb:


>



Ohhhh Chris... falls mir mal wieder Touren sollten bekommst du von mir einen Schnorchel... 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schildbürger (10. April 2014)

Mach das Bild weg, jetzt muss ich mir die Augen mit Seife auswaschen, damit das Bild aus meinem Kopf verschwindet.
Ich kriege keine Luft mehr...

Erinnert mich an dieses hier:





Da hat man echt keine Kraft mehr zum biken...


----------



## jokomen (11. April 2014)

Ich weiss garnicht, was ihr alle habt.  Frauen  muss man doch verwöhnen :


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht, was ihr alle habt.  Frauen  muss man doch verwöhnen :



...und dann geht es ab auf den Trail






Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (11. April 2014)

Herrlich. Und danach in den Pool mit den ganzen Freundinnen:


----------



## BoosBiker (11. April 2014)

Eine sitzt schon am Strand


----------



## BoosBiker (11. April 2014)

@Ralph fährst du wieder oder noch Mountainbike ? Wir müssen nochmal bei dir da Oben eine Tour fahren. Schreib mal Bescheid wenn du bei dir eine Tour fährst.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

....auf dem Rückweg nach Hause. Der Tag war ja auch anstrengend.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> @Ralph fährst du wieder oder noch Mountainbike ? Wir müssen nochmal bei dir da Oben eine Tour fahren. Schreib mal Bescheid wenn du bei dir eine Tour fährst.
> Gruß
> Chris



Hab mal so drei Monate Pause gemacht, die knapp 13.000 km vom letzten Jahr haben echt gut Körner gekostet. Wohne aber nicht mehr in der Ecke. Bin auch eher auf Bikepark aus z.Zt., nach Winterberg und Willingen hab ich es nicht weit.

Bin Ende des Monats wieder kurz lokal anzutreffen, ich schreib dich dann mal an. Ansonsten mal in den Oberberg Thread hier schauen, da ist auch mehr los als früher


----------



## BoosBiker (11. April 2014)

Bei den Radsport Junkies Oberberg ist echt was los:


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

BoosBiker schrieb:


> Bei den Radsport Junkies Oberberg ist echt was los:



*lol*

Ich hab doch digitalen Suizid begangen. Ohne das blaue Gesichtsbuch lebt sich einfach besser  den Rotz da bekomme ich schon lange nicht mehr mit.

Meinte den Fred hier im IBC

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/551852/


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gestern auch mal Eure Tour gefahren. Hier mein kleiner Bericht:

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2014/05/02/keine-gnade-fur-die-wade/

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2014)

Lieber Chris, de voluminösen Frouwens in diesem Forum kommen eindeutig zu schlecht weg - dabei gibbet die auch sportlich:





 LG, der Pete...


----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (2. April 2015)

altes Kürten-Video von 2012


----------

